# freebsd resolvconf



## cybersans (Aug 17, 2021)

do freebsd has a similar like resolvconf which is able to switch the dns when tun0 is running? i try to use the resolvconf but seems no lock when the openvpn fail to connect because didn't know how to execute the up/down command.

is there any already-made some script out there to be use with the freebsd resolvconf?

thank you
regards
sans


----------



## pprocacci (Sep 16, 2021)

I haven't personally tested this, but you can most likely hook into devd to run scripts of your choosing when the interface goes up or down.
The scripts could in theory overwrite resolvconf.

man devd
and
man devd.conf

^^^ would be your friends in testing out this theory.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 18, 2021)

Also cybersans is resolvconf.conf(5) of any help here?


----------

